# How's Your Setup Doing?



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Im at work right now but gonna re-setup my P tanks, was just lookin for some cool ideas. Can a few people who want to show off supply a few pics or thoughts. I'll post pics of my setup when I get home


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

I've tried every single set up to see what works and what makes my rather timid juvenile Marginatus happy and this seems to be working better than anything I've tried. I don't see him much but he's alot more confident and active in this set up.

50 gallon, Eheim 2217, powerhead, semi dim lighting 8 hours a day.

There is a Piranha in there I promise


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

I was just about to say there must be a P in there somewhere ... lol. Good lookin tank are those real plants?


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

are you home yet lol i wanna see youur tank, nice setup hogdog


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Still at work, gotta close the office here till 9


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

damn that sucks, still im looking forward to seeing your setup


----------



## HGI (Oct 27, 2009)

I don't have a photo but I went to the local smoke shop and they gave me a $400 bong for free cause it was broken in half.. I stuck it in my tank and ran the air line threw the top part of the bong so air flows threw it. Looks great


----------



## Alexraptor (Jan 30, 2003)

Little vid of my tank.





A little spartan, but still with some nice lush elements.
Java ferns do great in low light conditions and are gorgeous when they really grow.


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

HGI said:


> I don't have a photo but I went to the local smoke shop and they gave me a $400 bong for free cause it was broken in half.. I stuck it in my tank and ran the air line threw the top part of the bong so air flows threw it. Looks great


pic or it didnt happen


----------



## Smoke (Sep 8, 2010)

HGI said:


> Java ferns do great in low light conditions and are gorgeous when they really grow.


x2


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> I don't have a photo but I went to the local smoke shop and they gave me a $400 bong for free cause it was broken in half.. I stuck it in my tank and ran the air line threw the top part of the bong so air flows threw it. Looks great


pic or it didnt happen








[/quote]

yea a pic would be nice


----------



## jp80911 (Apr 3, 2008)




----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

jp80911 said:


>


Man im really digging the lighting in your tank jp


----------



## Hogdog (Feb 1, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> I was just about to say there must be a P in there somewhere ... lol. Good lookin tank are those real plants?


Yep, they're all real plants, I use CO2.

I'm experimenting with types of plant at the moment to see what works/thrives in the tank before I do my final set up so there's lots of different types at the moment.


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

here is my setup as off today


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

wow...that left side has grown in nice


----------



## e46markus (Dec 9, 2010)

ICM, what kind of substrate are you using in that photo?


----------



## shaneb (May 4, 2010)

Nice Tank ICM.. I would punch dolphin in the mouth for a setup like that.. lol


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

Well the left side has been trimmed 3 times since the last photo I posted up. The substrate I use is flourite and turface mixed. In the middle I had a sword plant so big it had t go lol.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Wow, thats sick! Im almost ashamed to show my measly pre-school setup. I got the 50gallon tank ready to go and the 75 Gallon half drained on a cycle will put up pics shortly.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

This is the 50 and 75 gallon setups right now. What could it use more to make it sweet? Any suggestions? The 50gallon will house the lone Spilo and the 75 either an Elongatus or a few red bellies


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> here is my setup as off today


the tank looks awesome but you should make ur P grow faster


----------



## CuzIsaidSo (Oct 13, 2009)

Zeushalives said:


> This is the 50 and 75 gallon setups right now. What could it use more to make it sweet? Any suggestions? The 50gallon will house the lone Spilo and the 75 either an Elongatus or a few red bellies


get rid of that blue gravel...we'll give u sh*t about that


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Heres my 75 gallon manny tank. The rotala grows about 2-3" a week. I recently removed a lot of java moss. It as taking over the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

So the blue rocks out? lol. Yeah, I guess that is less than attractive. I just thought since the Spilo is so colorful that it would accent him nicely in the tank instead of very dark and grim black sand like I did in the 75 gallon tank.


----------



## Piranha-Freak101 (Dec 8, 2010)

Zeushalives said:


> So the blue rocks out? lol. Yeah, I guess that is less than attractive. I just thought since the Spilo is so colorful that it would accent him nicely in the tank instead of very dark and grim black sand like I did in the 75 gallon tank.


im not for the colorful rocks, i feel like a more habitat looking tank will bring out your p's true character


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

Hey Ibanez247 how pain in the ass is it to care for all the different plants you have in yours? There are a few tanks I've seen that have an abundance of plants however it seems hard already for me to keep my tanks parameters in order with out live plants. I already had my Spilo get POPEYE which sucked! I keep the tank VERY clean however I found somehow my parameters got out of whack. Im treating him now in a smaller 20 gallon tank just until he gets well. His eye is not swollen any more but is still a lil milky. A few more days and he should be good as new.



piranha-freak101 said:


> So the blue rocks out? lol. Yeah, I guess that is less than attractive. I just thought since the Spilo is so colorful that it would accent him nicely in the tank instead of very dark and grim black sand like I did in the 75 gallon tank.


im not for the colorful rocks, i feel like a more habitat looking tank will bring out your p's true character
[/quote]

Gotcha


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

BuckeyeGuy777 said:


> here is my setup as off today


the tank looks awesome but you should make ur P grow faster
[/quote]

How can I go about making em grow faster?


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

i was joking around with ICM...her tank is packed with some awesome plants but her P cant be seen


----------



## I Can Mate (Apr 8, 2010)

of course you can see it. Its on the left side


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

[quote name='Zeushalives' date='28 January 2011 - 03:37 PM' timestamp='1296247067' post='2642571']
Hey Ibanez247 how pain in the ass is it to care for all the different plants you have in yours? There are a few tanks I've seen that have an abundance of plants however it seems hard already for me to keep my tanks parameters in order with out live plants. I already had my Spilo get POPEYE which sucked! I keep the tank VERY clean however I found somehow my parameters got out of whack. Im treating him now in a smaller 20 gallon tank just until he gets well. His eye is not swollen any more but is still a lil milky. A few more days and he should be good as new.

Its easy. I only have to prune the rotalas once twice a month maybe. I dose flourish excel every day or every other if I forget a day. I have dwarf hair grass, dwarf sagitarius, java moss two others I cant recall the names of. Ive had most of those plants in there for a year now. Java moss is the newest stuff I added. My params havnt changed at all in a year. If they have its been so minor I couldnt tell by the color strip I use to test it. Ever since I started doing planted tanks keeping params in check has been so much easier. Oh I also have a mix of playsand and black flourite substrate. I love the flourite stuff but its kind of expensive. Thats why I mixed it with play sand. Only problem Ive had was with cynobacteria. I dosed the whole tank with some pond algae stuff from the lfs and havnt had a problem since. I think the reason I had that issue was I removed alot of plants at once and doing that I think can throguh params out of whack. Adding too much or removing too much can change things to quickly.


----------



## Zeushalives (Dec 30, 2010)

gotcha, I dont think Im at THAT advanced stage yet. Actually im still getting the hang of keeping my parameters in check. Think I over feed


----------



## BuckeyeGuy777 (Oct 30, 2010)

I Can Mate said:


> of course you can see it. Its on the left side


ohhh there he is....seriously though...ur planted tank is amazing


----------

